# Which Air Purifier?



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys 

I really need a good air purifier. I'm allergic to dust mites, and with my four cockatiels housed in my bedroom, daily vacuuming and cleaning just isn't working as well as I need it to. I end up in sneezing fits every time I vacuum so even the vacuum cleaner isn't doing a very good job. The 'tiels are sneezing a lot too. I've done a bit of research, but can't seem to find a brand that is non-ionizing that I'm able to get in my country. I figured this forum would be the best place to ask. Can anyone help?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I really need a good air purifier. I'm allergic to dust mites, and with my four cockatiels housed in my bedroom, daily vacuuming and cleaning just isn't working as well as I need it to. I end up in sneezing fits every time I vacuum so even the vacuum cleaner isn't doing a very good job. The 'tiels are sneezing a lot too. I've done a bit of research, but can't seem to find a brand that is non-ionizing that I'm able to get in my country. I figured this forum would be the best place to ask. Can anyone help?  Thanks in advance.


Lol I always sneeze when putting aspen shavings in cages and im not allergic to it but I sneeze badly around it.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

If you are able to get ones that have the option to turn the ionizer on and off those ones would be ok too.
I have one of those that can be turned on and off. I've never turned it on and it has never given me any problems. It is a Conway True HEPA air purifier. I got it because I wanted a quiet air purifier that still did it's job and didn't scare Kiwi. It is definitely not as compact as the description will have you believe, but it's not too big either. The only bad thing is you can't turn off the lights for the funtions, because you need them to tell you if something is on. If there is a light above any of those buttons, it means it is on so it is easy to make sure the ionizer is off and it never resets your settings it keeps them as the last time you turned it off: http://www.amazon.com/Coway-AP-1512...cp_3_EAVN?ie=UTF8&refRID=1EAGHJZB1G88ANXPJ10M

I think honeywell makes a good products for cheaper, we used to have a honeywell. I'm not sure if it had any ozone or ionizers though because it was many years ago. It was noisy, but a decent air purifier. I've also heard of Oreck and Alen being good ones for true HEPA.

I'm not sure if any of those are available in your area, I hope others can give some more ideas.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Anything that's True HEPA will be good. They are more pricey than the non True HEPA's but they are well worth it for the smaller dust particles they can catch. Try giving your birds more baths as well. Allergies really suck.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't really help with the air purifier part because I'm looking for one too but if you're sneezing when you vacuum it's more likely the vacuum cleaner you're using. I had a big lecture from a lady who worked at a vacuum shop because I have asthma and apparently I was using the wrong vacuum that let lots of dust into the air from it's like 'exhaust' (don't know real term lol). Anyway good luck with the purifier, I'll be checking in because I need one too, but if your allergies are really bad then maybe look for a new vacuum too.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys 

I was close to buying one a couple of months ago but decided against it because I found out that the ionizer couldn't be turned off, and that's supposed to be harmful to birds. Even the True HEPA ones seem to have the ionizer. Grr! So confusing. Someone also told me that air purifiers don't work properly without the ionizing function.

tasheanne -- Yes, my vacuum does do that! So annoying. I've heard of some vacuums that are air purifying as well, they sound awesome. I think I'll look into that, too.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think they are supposed to work better with the ionizing fuction because they collect more particles, but they will still work and collect particles without it. I hear if you put it up against a wall with an ionizer on the wall will turn black with dust because it makes the wall negatively charged to attract the particles. When you are getting an air purifier you should try and see if another site has tested it running without its ionizer on to see how much dust it collects. There are some air purifiers whose companies put more work into it running with an ionizer on than off. So some air purifiers kind of suck more than usual without an ionizer on, that's what I found when I was looking for mine. 

http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/i-know-nothing-about-air-purifiers.128561/page-2
On this parrot forum above I found a few honeywells people have. There's another brand called Therapure someone has they like.
http://www.honeywellshop.eu/honeywell-ha150e4-true-hepa-air-purifiers_pid105.html
http://www.honeywellstore.com/store...e-room-air-purifier-with-allergen-remover.htm


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Great, thanks heaps for those links Kiwi! 

Looks like a Honeywell is my best bet. Love the name, haha. Boy, the 'tiels are going to panic when I first introduce them to their new freakish-looking air-purifying buddy. :lol:


----------



## powertoolsguyd428 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello dear guys...👌👌
.
Do you know about the* air purifier*? But, I need to be a good Air purifier for my room. There are four bedrooms in my hose. I need an air purifier in each room for a comfortable room. There are many air purifiers in amazon marketplace for our comfortable room and suitable nature. An air purifier enhances the beauty of a room.

If you need a good air purifier then you will research more and more about air purifiers. Because if you put an air purifier in your room, you will feel comfortable in your room.

When there is an air purifier in any one room, the room seems very awkward to me.

Thanks for stay with our dear...








10 Best Honeywell Air Purifier Review 2021 (pros-cons and buying guide)


Looking for the best air purifier? Then you should see the Honeywell products. We give you the best Honeywell air purifier review!




powertoolsguyd.com


----------



## rudijay (Oct 13, 2021)

Vickitiel said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I really need a good air purifier. I'm allergic to dust mites, and with my four cockatiels housed in my bedroom, daily vacuuming and cleaning just isn't working as well as I need it to. I end up in sneezing fits every time I vacuum so even the vacuum cleaner isn't doing a very good job. The 'tiels are sneezing a lot too. I've done a bit of research, but can't seem to find a brand that is non-ionizing that I'm able to get in my country. I figured this forum would be the best place to ask. Can anyone help?  Thanks in advance.


I would get any one of the Winix range. Brilliant machines.


----------

